# Mystery box o' wood



## txpaulie (Aug 23, 2012)

Wasn't sure where to post this, move if appropriate...

Had a box o' ambrosia maple and burls show up at the office today...

Quickly looked through my PMs, to see if'n I just forgot ordering some wood; nope...:fool:

Checked the return address and realized Ol' SuperDuck is up to his tricks again, surprising folks with chunks o' wood, and making them think they've lost their minds...:wacko1:

I really don't know if'n I'll be able to forgive him...

Thanks Dave!

p


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2012)

That's awful. What an unreconstructed jerk. That's a lot of emotional distress to deal with getting something unexpected like that. I'll ban him if you want me to.

:dunno:


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 23, 2012)

To relieve the stress of the whole thing just send it to me.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 23, 2012)

How are you supposed to work knowing that the box of wood is just siting there mocking you? That sorry mutha...


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2012)

DKMD said:


> How are you supposed to work knowing that the box of wood is just siting there mocking you? That sorry mutha...



I hope Mrs. Keller is still doing the driving. If not put that smartass phone down bones and keep your eyes on the road!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > How are you supposed to work knowing that the box of wood is just siting there mocking you? That sorry mutha...
> ...



She rarely lets me drive... I'm like a little old man just along for the ride.

I don't text while driving... Too busy mooning passing motorists.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...



:rotflmao3:

You're even funnier when on vacation. 


:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That's awful. What an unreconstructed jerk. That's a lot of emotional distress to deal with getting something unexpected like that. I'll ban him if you want me to.
> 
> :dunno:



Let's stay the ban-hammer for a bit...

Maybe he'll apologise!:i_dunno:

p


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 23, 2012)

> I don't text while driving... Too busy mooning passing motorists.



That was YOU?!?

p


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 23, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > That's awful. What an unreconstructed jerk. That's a lot of emotional distress to deal with getting something unexpected like that. I'll ban him if you want me to.
> ...


 lol --NOPE !!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2012)

You're tough. I sold hundreds of roofs in 96-97 and 2003 DFW hail storms, and only took an adjuster to arbitration once. It was a Farm adjuster not an Indy either. It was a small comp with 3 layers and the top was old, but obviously had enough damage. The adjuster didn't want to buy the roof. Zero. Nada. 

I won the arbitration. So I'm batting 1000 against State Farm. This was a widow on SS and she couldn't afford a roof. I got her one. I want to think you would have bought that one. 

Off Topic over sorry Paul.


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 24, 2012)

> Off Topic over sorry Paul.



Rrriight!

"High Plains (thread) Drifter"

p


----------

